# Wild Boar



## mopboy (Mar 9, 2005)

Has anyone heard of any Wild Boar being harvested in ohio?


----------



## exexec (Apr 12, 2004)

I have heard of it and done it.


----------



## lastv8 (Oct 11, 2004)

http://ohioboarbusters.com/index.html


----------

